
Siri's Accuracy Continues to Improve as Apple Works to Reduce Reliance on Google - SoftwarePatent
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/12/10/siris-accuracy-continues-to-improve-as-apple-works-to-reduce-reliance-on-google/
======
chrisbennet
As a data point; A few weeks ago, siri stopped recognizing some people (in my
contacts) that I'd been able to call before. I have a 4S w/io7. Adding
phonetic hinting didn't help.

